
Russia Orders Major VPN Providers to Block ‘Banned’ Sites - freedomben
https://torrentfreak.com/russia-orders-major-vpn-providers-to-block-banned-sites-or-face-blocking-themselves-190328/
======
freedomben
PIA removed their servers from Russia, but still allows Russians to access
non-Russian servers:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/03/russias-r...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/03/russias-
roskomnadzor-orders-vpns-to-censor-banned-sites/)

